# RM Element Dämpfer alternativ zu Fox RP3



## Nofaith (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Bin mit dem Fox Dämpfer Typ Float RP3 nicht wirklich zufrieden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit anderen Dämpfern im Element? 

Zwei Dämpfer hab ich im Auge:

1. DT Swiss SSD 190L, schön leicht und mit "klassischem" LockOut
2. FOX Float RP23, zwar mit ProPedal, lässt sich aber im Gegensatz  zum RP3 abschalten

Für Info's oder weitere Alternativen wäre ich dankbar!

CU

NoFaith


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Dezember 2006)

Nimm einen Rockshox MC3.3  der ist sensible, hat großes Volumen, ein einstellbares Plattform System, Lockout und "ganz offen" - super Dömpfer - und sehr günstig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (26. Dezember 2006)

Fahr in meinem Red Bull einen DT 190L und bin sehr zufrieden. Das ist mal ein richtiger Lockout! Der Lockout an meinem RP3 ist wippt halt noch manchmal, der DT gar nicht.

Allerdings hat Felix auch recht mit dem RS, der soll auch klasse sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## gwittmac (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich war mit meinem Fox an meimen Element auch nicht zufrieden, zumal das Ding dann auch noch Luft verloren hat. Zuerst hab ich's dann mit einem Swinger 3-way versucht, da ich mit meinem Nicolai mit diesem Dämpfer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Leider ist das SPV-Ventil des Swingers im Rocky-Rahmen so gut wie unzugänglich. Weil ich keine Lust hatte, zum Abstimmen immer den ganzen Dämpfer auszubauen, hab ich jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren einen DT-Swiss HVR200, und der funktioniert tadellos. Das Stellrad für die Plattform find ich klasse. So kann  man den Dämpfer von "sensibel" bist fast zum Lockout "on the fly" einstellen. Bei hoher Plattform-Einstellung klackert der Dämpfer systembedingt etwas, aber mich strört's nicht. Bei voll zugedrehter Plattform hast Du einen "Quasi-lockout", allerdings mit einem Überlastschutz für den Rahmen. Die Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber ich möcht keinen anderen Dämpfer mehr fahren...
Ach ja, an meinem Exemplar gab's ein kleines Problem mit Korrosion am Alu-Gehäuse (ist ja beim HVR Alu-natur). Wurde aber nach über einem Jahr Gebrauch auf Kullanz von DT ausgetauscht.


----------



## toster (1. Januar 2007)

hi,

ich bin den RP23 an einem Test-Element gefahren und kann nur positives berichten. ohne die Plattform hast du das Fox-typische geniale Ansprechverhalten und mit starker Plattform geht das Bike ab wie eine Rakete.

mfg toster


----------

